# Broadband and Wireless router help



## ramprasad (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, 

I have Tikona broadband via ethernet cable.
I have plugged it into Dlink Wireless Modem Router - DSL 2730U
I have enabled DHCP and set the DNS manually in the router.

I connect my smartphone (Samsung Galaxy Y) to the internet using WiFi thrrough the same router. There is no problem in this. 
However, I also use a laptop with Windows 7 installed to the router. 
I am able to connect to the Modem router and not to the internet.
I get a 'time out' page. 

Can anyone help me to solve this issue.?


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 10, 2012)

if u r able to connect to internet from u r phone through router , then u r laptop should also be able to connect to internet.

check the tikona login session here..  *login.tikona.in/userportal/login.do

u should be able to get that page..

what DNS u set.. post the settings...


----------



## ramprasad (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Madhu,
My DNS settings on the router are 
Primary : 113.193.1.14
Secondary : 113.193.0.148

On my laptop, the adapter is set to get the IP address, gateway and DNS automatically.
Do you need me to post any specific settings.

I tried the url u had given me and also 1.254.254.254
It always returns the 'time out' page. 

But through my phone, displays the 'Tikona login' page
I am sure that I am missing something


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 11, 2012)

what's u r laptop connection shows.. ?  connected /limited connectivity..?

r u able to ping u r Modem Router - DSL 2730U. (192.168.1.1/2.1)  ?

also check any firewall u have enabled..


----------



## ramprasad (Feb 11, 2012)

The wireless connections shows as 'Limited connectivity'.
I am able to ping my modem/router without any problem.
I can also open the administrative portal of the modem/router.

I am able to connect to the tikona login page if I connect the ethernet directly to the laptop.
One puzzling thing is that very rarely (may be once/twice) in a day, I am able to get the login page in my laptop when connected through the WiFi Modem/Router.

Not sure how to handle.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a doubt that u r laptop to router is a problem.  
the connection is wired or wireless.?
in case of wireless, make sure u r laptop is within router;s wifi range.(atleast 3-4 sticks in network status).

in case of wired make sure u use straight Ethernet cable and not cross-over.

whats the IP u get to u r laptop..?
i too use tikona with belkin router. i use to get same problem with my desktop wifi module!. then realized that its a wifi range problem..


----------



## jags_mcp (Oct 7, 2012)

ramprasad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Tikona broadband via ethernet cable.
> I have plugged it into Dlink Wireless Modem Router - DSL 2730U
> ...



I would like to know the configuration you have set for your Router. I am on the same line but for me it is not connecting from anywhere.


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 7, 2012)

@ ramprasad
change the Router's manual DNS to Auto .

nowadays tikona is not working if u r Router DNS is changed other than ISP.  before it used to work with opendns!.


----------

